
Here's What to Do If Both Your Pilots Die on a 737 - mirap
http://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/a19397/heres-what-to-do-if-both-your-pilots-die-on-a-737/
======
makecheck
Please stop linking to the page-that-talks-about-the-page.

They're actually referring to this Quora page: [https://www.quora.com/What-
should-I-do-if-the-pilot-passes-o...](https://www.quora.com/What-should-I-do-
if-the-pilot-passes-out-and-I-with-no-flight-training-have-to-land-the-plane)

------
EvanPlaice
If both pilots die I'd land that pig.

One of the benefits of prior experience working on flight simulators is I
actually have practice landing 737s (testing is fun).

Talk to the control tower, request a runway for approach. Dial in the
navigation station to the specified ILS beacon. Pray to god there's no cross
wind. Decrease speed @ 5-7 nautical mi range and switch flaps to 20 degrees.
Watch the ADI for the cool little runway indicator to popup when the runway is
in range (the analog ones are especially cool). Drop landing gear. Adjust
approach to stay within one dot on the horiz/vert glideslope indicators. Land.
Reverse thruster to slow down. Steer and brake using the foot petals.

The change in flaps is necessary to increase lift @ slower speeds and slightly
upturn the nose on landing for that nice rear-wheel-first touch down. Do _not_
attempt to land @ 0 degrees flaps. I've done it before in a 747-400 sim while
testing the EGPWS, "you're doing it wrong" callouts. It only took the 5 tries
to hypothetically not crash and die.

If you're in an Airbus, 'land' mode is the equivalent to 20 degrees flaps
because European pilots aren't smart enough to understand geometry.

Useful tips:

Don't wear yourself out fighting the yoke, the little up/down triggers on the
yoke will adjust the trim to compensate for wind and/or resistance. Pitch/roll
on the yoke, yaw with the petals. Don't manhandle the yoke, a light touch is
enough. Avoid roll on approach. Use yaw to compensate for wind. It's better to
be slightly above altitude than touch down short of the runway. If the first
approach sucks add power and go around.

 _Aside: I totally probably forgot something critically important._

